
In This Talk - rutenspitz
https://billwadge.wordpress.com/2020/03/16/in-this-talk/
======
the_af
This was a fun read, thanks for sharing.

"Computer science arrogance is measured in nano-Dijkstras" :)

I wasn't familiar with Bill Wadge. Apparently he designed Lucid:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucid_(programming_language)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucid_\(programming_language\))

~~~
dang
Yup, the pioneering dataflow language (along with Ed Ashcroft) much praised by
Alan Kay.

Wadge has been blogging for a few years now, some about Lucid and more
recently telling stories from his academic career.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=billwadge%20comments%3E0&sort=byDate&type=story)

------
learnstats2
I found this super-hard to read, mainly due to having to keep referring back
to the acronyms that I didn't understand the definitions of.

------
unwind
This was also submitted yesterday [1], but didn't spark much of a discussion
then.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22591303](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22591303)

~~~
the_af
Your link is the same as this one ;)

I think the problem is the title. "In This Talk" doesn't look interesting
enough, and in fact I hesitated before clicking. Now I'm glad I did, it's an
amusing bunch of anecdotes.

~~~
Torwald
I knew what the title meant the moment I saw it. Being good at giving talks is
not completely unimportant for people who want to make money in a venue
similar to that of Steve Jobs or so.

~~~
the_af
Hehe. I actually avoided it _because_ I thought it was "entrepreneurial"
advice on giving talks, the sort of article I hate.

Instead, this was a bunch of amusing anecdotes from an oldschool CS guy, no
practical advice for startups whatsoever. The kind of article I enjoy! ;)

